# mic emm-6; and usb umik-1



## sawyer (Feb 10, 2013)

I just bought a used emm-6 to work with a behringer deq2496 audio analyzer.
I wanted something to plug and play right away before stepping into what appears to be another level of involvement with REW and one of the popular mics


oh, but no output so I will still need a Tascam us-122/144 to work with REW
and oh, I see apparently it may be easier to get usb umik-1 and REW working per this link
http://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/umik-1-hdmi-on-windows
and then there's the desirability of an frd file from herb at sound csacoustics.com - looks like two weeks ARO.

If I go that route I will have two mics! weight whether to get another calibrated emm-6 or get a usb umik-1.
As I understand it the caliabrated emm-6 would be "pretty great" whereas the usb umik-1 would be sort of like the used emm-6 I am picking up in terms of quality. I really don't need lots of redundant gear lying around.

I could enumerate the permutations here though someone who already has several mics and spl meter and some of this gear may chime in.


----------



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a calibrated emm-6 that I got from Herb, and it's great. I think it is worth the extra money, especially if you can re-sell your used emm-6 that you picked up. Also, is it possible that you could get a calibration file from Dayton's website (via Serial # I believe), assuming you have the serial # of the used mic you purchased. If not, I would go with the calibrated emm-6 simply because you have a nice Behringer unit, and I'm assuming other nice equipment too - it would be a shame to not make the most of all your gear with a mic you know you can count on and have an .frd file for. Good luck!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Options
Send your EMM-6 (XLR) to Herb for calibration
Purchase a EMM-6 (XLR) from Herb already calibrated
Above needs a Pre Soundcard like the suggested Tascams

Above is probably the best option

For convenience (USB) 
MiniDSP UMIK-1
Dayton UMM-6

Both above mics only need to use the laptop soundcard + no soundcard calibration required (most sound-cards these days are sufficient).

The XLR mics enable you to calculate e.g distance settings

Up to you


----------

